# Looking for pup-Illinois



## kimi (Jul 29, 2010)

We already have an 8 yr old GS lady, and we are looking to add a pup to our family. I have been trying to research breeders, and just really having a hard time. 
Is there anyone that can help me find some breeders locally... 

I want a male, and I want him to be a family dog. Nothing to show or anything.. Just a family dog with a good temp.. Is anyone willing to help guide me in my area??

tia

Kim


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I would contact Carlos and Robin of Huerta Hof.


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Here's a thread you might find very helpful when searching --> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/137533-things-look-responsible-breeder.html

2 breeders I suggest checking into;
:: BILL KULLA DOG TRAINING ::
Triton Kennels Home


----------



## kimi (Jul 29, 2010)

Thank you for your input. We already have a gs, she is 8 years old, and we would like to add a boy to our family... The struggle we are having is finding a reputable breeder that isn't charging $3500 for a puppy. We are just looking for a companion dog for our whole house, and someone to go with us to Grandma's house. We don't feel we are in need of all the titles and that -but would still like a dog with stable lines and such. 
I have been re-educating myself on the process of finding a pup to match us, and the right breeder-but the first time around, we ended up with a breeder who was pretty highly recommended, and our pup at 9 months old was diagnosed with SEVERE hip dysplasia-the breeder offered to take her back, well, by then we were attached, how could we give her up.. So, it was a battle and we were very dis-satisfied with her. Other than that, our pup has been FABULOUS. We couldn't have asked for a better girl, honestly, anyone who knows her will say the same thing. 
But, we don't know anyone who has a gsd, so how to do this????


----------



## tintallie (Aug 6, 2008)

Vinnie said:


> Here's a thread you might find very helpful when searching --> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/137533-things-look-responsible-breeder.html
> 
> 2 breeders I suggest checking into;
> :: BILL KULLA DOG TRAINING ::
> Triton Kennels Home


There are several members on the board that have pups/dogs from Bill and Jen. PM me if you would like more information  Couldn't be happier about my pup and the support from them!


----------



## kimi (Jul 29, 2010)

Has anyone ever had any dealing with this breeder? 

Harmony German Shepherds

Any input would be appreciated..


----------



## Jacek (Jun 28, 2010)

Check out these guys, not only they're breeders but they also offer discounted training classes if you buy from them. I know someone that purchased with them and they were more than happy.

My BodyGuard German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Jacek said:


> Check out these guys, not only they're breeders but they also offer discounted training classes if you buy from them. I know someone that purchased with them and they were more than happy.
> 
> My BodyGuard German Shepherd Dogs


Love that photo on the main page with the black dog (jumping)!


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

kimi said:


> Has anyone ever had any dealing with this breeder?
> 
> Harmony German Shepherds
> 
> Any input would be appreciated..


kimi - did you read the article I posted? I think with this breeder that you mention I would have a LOT of questions. Their website doesn't answer many questions I'd have and want answered.



BlackPuppy said:


> Love that photo on the main page with the black dog (jumping)!


It is a cool picture but I wouldn't recommend a breeder based on a picture alone.  Just me though. There are more important things to consider than looks (which should probably be the last thing).


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Hey I live in Chicago and I have a list of breeders I was considering when I was looking for a dog. I ended up getting an adult instead, but I saved the bookmark list of breeders I made... These are mostly in or near Illinois but you'll have to look through them for yourself to see if they have the type of dogs/lines/breeding goals you're interested in.

*GSDs Illinois/area*

Show Me Shepherds AKC registered German Shepherds, bred for health & temperament, GSD’s for family, SAR, police, protection, work, Schutzhund, competition.

Moonshadow German Shepherd Dogs are AKC registered and have competed in conformation, obedience, agility, tracking, & herding since 1981. 

Eichenluft German Shepherds Eichenluft kennels, breeders of quality German Shepherds. Working lines and show lines. Member of USA, SV &. AKC. USA and AKC registered puppies for sale. 

Gutten Haus Kennels

 Angels In Disguise

Triton Kennels

vom Haus Miller 

Castlebrook GSD - Home Castlebrook German Shepherd Dogs Home page. European, Czech and DDR foundation dogs. 

Landschaft Kennels 
Landschaft Kennels specializes in German Shepherd puppies and adults for Dog Sports, Police K9's, SAR, Therapy work, and most of all superior family companions. 

Von Barren Berg Shepherds East german shepherds bred for temperament,health & structure. AKC registered. Hips xrayed before breeding. 

Wildhaus Kennels Working German Shepherd Breeder in Michigan,


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Chicagocanine said:


> Show Me Shepherds AKC registered German Shepherds, bred for health & temperament, GSD’s for family, SAR, police, protection, work, Schutzhund, competition.


 :thinking: I have to ask, why would you recommend this breeder? 

Some of the breeders on your list are nice (however not all in IL) but this first one really caught my eye. Must be those "rare black and silvers" they have available.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Vinnie said:


> :thinking: I have to ask, why would you recommend this breeder?
> 
> Some of the breeders on your list are nice (however not all in IL) but this first one really caught my eye. Must be those "rare black and silvers" they have available.


Looks questionable when then emphasis the weight of the dog...

"_weighed over 118 lbs. at 14 months old"_


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

This thread might be helpful http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...p-finding-breeder-around-illinois-please.html

There are also several GSD rescues in IL have you considered those?


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Vinnie said:


> :thinking: I have to ask, why would you recommend this breeder?
> 
> Some of the breeders on your list are nice (however not all in IL) but this first one really caught my eye. Must be those "rare black and silvers" they have available.


I don't know. I bookmarked the site 2+ years ago when I was looking for a dog... This was just the saved list from back then so I have no idea why I saved which breeders. Some were recommended to me, others I picked because the dogs had the qualities I was looking for and so on...
ETA: I just looked through that site briefly and I bet the reason I bookmarked that breeder was their "Pets with a Purpose program."


----------



## tonyc994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Chicagocanine said:


> Hey I live in Chicago and I have a list of breeders I was considering when I was looking for a dog. I ended up getting an adult instead, but I saved the bookmark list of breeders I made... These are mostly in or near Illinois but you'll have to look through them for yourself to see if they have the type of dogs/lines/breeding goals you're interested in.
> 
> *GSDs Illinois/area*
> 
> ...



good refrences


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I recommend Shepherds By Design, located in Kings, Illinois.

They breed Czech lines

German Shepherd breeder, German Shepherd puppies, Czech German Shepherd Puppies, 815-787-4618

I know several people with puppies from Chuck that LOVE their pups!

I am going to get a puppy from Chuck in the future.


----------



## goatdude (Mar 3, 2009)

You can also look at vom Lauterbach German shepherds located in Milford, IL. West German show lines.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

LaRen616 said:


> I recommend Shepherds By Design, located in Kings, Illinois.
> 
> They breed Czech lines
> 
> ...


I am one of those with a pup from Chuck. She is now 8 months old and an absolute brat. :wub: She is 100% what I was looking for and I could not have asked for a better pup for me. She has personality galore, a strong working attitude, solid nerves, perfect temperment. She is the all around perfect pup. Chuck did an amazing job matching me with what I wanted.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

jaggirl47 said:


> I am one of those with a pup from Chuck. She is now 8 months old and an absolute brat. :wub: She is 100% what I was looking for and I could not have asked for a better pup for me. She has personality galore, a strong working attitude, solid nerves, perfect temperment. She is the all around perfect pup. Chuck did an amazing job matching me with what I wanted.


Not to mention that Leyna is also stunning! :wub:


----------



## 24kgsd (Aug 26, 2005)

If you are looking for a breeder that is honest and ethical contact Carlos & Robin Huerto 
Here is their email address:
crhuerta(at)aol.com


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Robin is also a board member here


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

LaRen616 said:


> I recommend Shepherds By Design, located in Kings, Illinois.
> 
> They breed Czech lines
> 
> ...


Chuck does have nice dogs and breeds quality. But I think that might be too much dog for the OP. They are looking for a pet, he may have lines that are a bit too much working line.

Pet/Dog Sitting-Boarding Charlestown, Sellersburg, Clarksville and Jeffersonville dog training,Ron Harris,Southern Indiana

Look into what Ron Harris may have to offer. His male is a mix of show/working, he has lots of titles. Bred to the right female with perhaps lower drives, would produce some quality pet GSD's.


----------



## zoey2010 (Mar 19, 2010)

Hi I also have one of Chucks pups. Major is mainly a pet. He has learned his command really well and is such a love. We are going to try rally-o later on. If you tell him what you are looking for he can match the dog to you.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

dawnandjr said:


> Chuck does have nice dogs and breeds quality. But I think that might be too much dog for the OP. They are looking for a pet, he may have lines that are a bit too much working line.
> 
> Pet/Dog Sitting-Boarding Charlestown, Sellersburg, Clarksville and Jeffersonville dog training,Ron Harris,Southern Indiana
> 
> Look into what Ron Harris may have to offer. His male is a mix of show/working, he has lots of titles. Bred to the right female with perhaps lower drives, would produce some quality pet GSD's.


 
In almost every litter their are pups with higher drives that need to go to working homes. There are also pups that are more suited to be a companion. It's very important to discuss with the breeder exactly what you are looking for so they can match you with the perfect pup. And Chuck can do that.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

jaggirl47 said:


> In almost every litter their are pups with higher drives that need to go to working homes. There are also pups that are more suited to be a companion. It's very important to discuss with the breeder exactly what you are looking for so they can match you with the perfect pup. And Chuck can do that.


:thumbup: I agree with this

I'm getting a pup from Chuck next year and she will be mainly a family pet but I do want to do agility with her.

He knows EXACTLY what I am looking for and I have no doubt that he will pick the perfect pup for me.


----------



## NarysDad (Apr 29, 2010)

It really depends upon the breeding and what the pairing brings to the table as to drives. The litter that Zoey2010 & Jaggirl has are different in their over all drive Jaggirl wanted to do Schutzhund with her pups so we looked for a pup with a bit more drive than the rest where Zoey2010 was looking fo0r a male that was less drive that could be a family pet. So this shows that there are different types of drive in every litter. Just cause they are Czech dogs doesn't mean that they are all over the top in drive.

Ron Harris has some nice dogs also


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

*Thank you Julie & Diane*
We are pretty proud of the dogs we have produced, and will make every effort to continue to bring forth sound, stable, solid GSD.
Thanks again,
Robin


----------



## boeselager (Feb 26, 2008)

The OP started this thread back in July of 2010, so maybe by now they found their puppy?? If not there are a ton of breeders in the area or near the area. Just do your research on what lines you are looking for and what will fit into your lifestyle. Research the breeders as well. Ask a ton of questions. I do agree that in working lines you can get both types of puppies out of 1 litter that can be suited for working homes/family homes as well as show lines.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

I want to chime in with another Chuck pup here!! 
Just didnt want to be left out


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

Dainerra said:


> I want to chime in with another Chuck pup here!!
> Just didnt want to be left out


How is the new pup? I love those sables!


----------



## kimi (Jul 29, 2010)

As the OP-I did get my puppy. He is almost 10 months old. We didn't get him from a great breeder, when we went to pick him up, my dh and daughter fell in love with a pup-and we took him home.. I knew better, believe me-i did-but its hard to say no. We love him, and he is a great pup. But, my next gs will be done differently.. 
Thank you guys though....


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

jaggirl47 said:


> How is the new pup? I love those sables!


He is doing great! he is a sneaky smart opinionated little guy. He thinks he owns the world as well! lol


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

Dainerra said:


> He is doing great! he is a sneaky smart opinionated little guy. He thinks he owns the world as well! lol


Leyna too! Isn't it fun?


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

he and Rayden were both trying to sit on my lap today. I think my legs are broken!

now I will stop hijacking and tell Kimi that Im glad that the family found a pup!!


----------

